# [SMD] Löt-temperatur



## sam (16. April 2003)

moin,

ich habe vor meine alte geforce 2 gts auf 
ne quadro umzulöten. dazu muss ich nur 2 
smd-widerstände versetzen.
nun zu meiner frage: wie warm darf ich 
den lötkolben einstellen und wie lange 
darf ich draufhalten ohne die teile zu 
beschädigen?

mfg
sam


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (16. April 2003)

Hm, bevor du zu löten anfängst: Hast du schon mal was von SoftQuadro oder RivaTuner gehört? Mit dieser Software kann man nämlich auch ohne Hardwareeingriff eine Quadro vortäuschen.


----------



## sam (16. April 2003)

das wird vom neuesten detonator aber 
geblockt. ich habs lieber aufm board


----------



## Tobias K. (16. April 2003)

moin


die temperatur sollte so hoch sein das das lot schnell flüssig wird.
und generell gilt den löt koblen immer so kurz wie möglich an die bauteile halten!

kältespray ist auch immer gut.

und vielleicht vorher ein bischen üben!

mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## sam (16. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von umbrasaxum _
> *und vielleicht vorher ein bischen üben!*


nur wo?  

kann ich da mit 250°C drangehen, oder 
ist das zu hoch?


----------



## Spacemonkey (16. April 2003)

Hast du einen Link wo das erklärt ist wie das geht?
Und was bringt es wen man eine Quadro hat, ist die schneller?
Ich hab nämlich auch ein GF2GTS und würde es auch mahcne wenn ich eine Anleitung hätte.


----------



## Carndret (16. April 2003)

Um die Temeratur richtig einzustellen, müsstest du wissen welches Lot es ist.
Die, die man üblich für Elektronikteile nimmt sind L-Sn60PbCu, L-Sn60PbAg oder L-Sn60PbP. Die Schmelztemperaturen liegen bei 183-190, 178-180 und 183-190°C.
Das Problem ist, das es sein kann das in der Industrie einanderes mit 270-280°C aber höchstens 304-310°C  verwendet wird.
Ich würde es erst mal mit den oben genannten Temperaturen probieren, du wirst ja schnell sehen ob's geht oder nicht. Dann stellst du erst auf die höheren.
Mit 250°C kann es dir passieren das es zu heiß ist oder zu niedrig bei dem anderen Lot. Also nichts überstürzen!

Noch ein Tipp: Beim Anlöten das Bauteil in die neuen Löcher stecken, den Lötkolben auf die zu lötende Stelle halten (max. 1sec), neues Lötzinn dranhalten und dann sofort den Lötkolben wegziehen!


----------



## sam (17. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Spacemonkey _
> *Hast du einen Link wo das erklärt ist wie das geht?
> Und was bringt es wen man eine Quadro hat, ist die schneller?
> Ich hab nämlich auch ein GF2GTS und würde es auch mahcne wenn ich eine Anleitung hätte. *


http://www.geocities.com/tnaw_xtennis/
und da am besten diese unterseite:
http://www.geocities.com/tnaw_xtennis/G-Quadro-2.htm

das umlöten schaltet features frei, die bei 
der geforce gelockt sind.


----------



## Timbonet (17. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Carndret _
> *Noch ein Tipp: Beim Anlöten das Bauteil in die neuen Löcher stecken, den Lötkolben auf die zu lötende Stelle halten (max. 1sec), neues Lötzinn dranhalten und dann sofort den Lötkolben wegziehen! *



Ich löte SMD meistens mit ca 290°C, je nach Anwendungsfall. Die Widerstände kann man nicht in Löcher stecken, bei SMD sind diese nicht mehr vorhanden. Die nachfolgenden Bilder sind von einem Handy, die Widerstände sind 0603, wie bei der GForce wohl auch:
So sollte es hinterher nicht aussehen:





Hier ein Widerstand allein:





Wenn du nur einen normalen Lötkolben hast, solltest du zum Auslöten eine relativ breite Spitze verwenden und möglichst beide Enden des Widerstandes erhitzen, dabei den Widerstand mit einer entsprechenden Pinzette anheben. Einfacher geht es mit zwei Lötkolben bzw. eine Entlötpinzette. Einlöten: Mach erst eine kleine Kugel Lötzinn auf ein Lötauge der neuen Position, dann erhitze die Kugel und schiebe den Widerstand von der Seite rein, dann nur noch eine Verbindung mit dem anderen Lötauge herstellen. BTW, der markierte Widerstand auf dem zweiten Bild ist per Hand eingelötet.
Abschliessend noch ein kleiner Tip: Üb das ganze erst einmal an ein paar älteren Teilen, um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen. SMD zu löten ist doch etwas anderes als normales Löten. Und immer schön auf den ESD-Schutz achten...


----------

